# Lefty's spanische OiZ Flunder



## Lefty88 (25. November 2018)

Nachdem ich nun mehrfach gefragt worden bin, ob ich nicht doch ein bisschen etwas zu meinen bikes schreiben möchte... würde ich mit meinem Orbea OiZ M-Ltd. einmal anfangen...

Fertig ist ein Umbau ja bekanntlich nie, deswegen ist auch der jetzige Status nur ein aktueller Stand...

Da ich für heute Abend schreibfaul bin, werde ich die kommenden Tage einmal eine Teile Liste anfangen und Details nennen. Einiges ist auch trotz Umbau kein Standard, sondern Einzelanfertigungen...

Der Bildverlauf von... bis fortlaufend..

Bei Fragen..  VG 

Details folgen, kommende Woche geht es weiter  Aktuell 9,01Kg all in


----------



## tofi1982 (26. November 2018)

Echt schönes Rad! Und die Farbkombi mit den Naben sieht toll aus. Für sowas fehlt mir immer ein wenig Mut und vor allem Kreativität.

Aber mal ne Frage: Hält der Flaschenhalter was aus? Also Normale volle Flasche in Verbindung mit Gelände und ggf. Renneinsatz? Bisher hatte ich immer Pech mit Leichtbauflaschenhaltern. Entweder gehen die schnell über die Wupper oder verlieren die Flaschen wenns Ruppig wird. Seitdem bin ich bei den Specialized hängengeblieben. Die sind zwar nicht super leicht aber verlieren keine Flaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (26. November 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 799194





tofi1982 schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage: Hält der Flaschenhalter was aus? Also Normale volle Flasche in Verbindung mit Gelände und ggf. Renneinsatz? Bisher hatte ich immer Pech mit Leichtbauflaschenhaltern. Entweder gehen die schnell über die Wupper oder verlieren die Flaschen wenns Ruppig wird. Seitdem bin ich bei den Specialized hängengeblieben. Die sind zwar nicht super leicht aber verlieren keine Flaschen.



Ich bin den FlaHa mal eine Weile gefahren. Ich hatte nie Probleme. Die Flaschen sitzen sehr stramm drin.
Das einzige, was besonders bei den kleinen Rahmendreiecken bei Mtbs beachtet werden sollte, ist, dass die Flaschen relativ gerade von oben reingeschoben werden müssen. Beim RR hat es bei mir problemlos geklappt, am Mtb war es schon bisschen Gefummel.

Ansonsten schickes Bike! Die Farbkombi hat was.

PS: Bin mir übrigens ziemlich sicher, dass der Halter nur mit Senkkopfschrauben funktioniert ;-)


----------



## Lefty88 (26. November 2018)

Guten Morgen 

ich fahre den Flachenhalter mittlerweile seit 2 Jahren an allen bikes und habe nie Probleme gehabt. Gebrochen ist hier bisher nichts und im Gelände war dieser auch oft genug. Rennen hat das OiZ bisher keines gesehen, dafür das F-Si und dort ist der Halter auch montiert. Kann diesen also wenn der Preis nicht schreckt sehr empfehlen. Und es passen alle Flaschenformen.

Aso am OiZ habe ich keine Senkkopf...klappt trotzdem 

Hier am F-Si mit Senkkopf..


----------



## Fischie (26. November 2018)

Deine Räder gefallen mir - sehr knallig aber dafür unverwechselbar und wie man sieht auch viel Handarbeit


----------



## H.R. (26. November 2018)

Absoluter Fan von Farbe und auffälligen Bikes 
Ich freue mich, wenn es noch Leute gibt, die aus dem tristen Einheitsbrei Glanzschwarz, Mattschwarz, Mittelschwarz, Wenigschwarz, nur einbisschenschwarz usw. ausbrechen.


----------



## Lefty88 (27. November 2018)

... Home sweet home..


----------



## Fischie (27. November 2018)

"Laut" aber gut  gefällt mir immer noch - finde auch irgendwie cool, dass das Kettenschloss einen ähnlichen Farbton hat wie die Naben  und da Deine Räder eigentlich immer sauber sind, fällt es auch immer auf


----------



## Lefty88 (27. November 2018)

Die Cane Creek eeWings sollte die Tage auch noch kommen, dann wird der Rest voll angepasst, auch optisch.

LG


----------



## T.R. (2. Dezember 2018)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen hält der Flaschenhalter volle 0,75 l Flaschen im ruppigen Gelände am Hardtail nicht. Ich hatte allerdings die alte 6,5 g Version. Es gibt jetzt ja eine neue...


----------



## Lefty88 (17. Dezember 2018)

Die Titan Kurbel lässt weiter auf sich warten 











Die letzten 2 Bilder sind bei Dunkelheit und schlechtem Decken Licht per Handycam gemacht, sorry... wirkt gelblich (ohne Filter etc). 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (17. Dezember 2018)

Und wo ist da jetzt die Flunder?


----------



## Lefty88 (17. Dezember 2018)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Und wo ist da jetzt die Flunder?



Definiere aus deiner Sicht Flunder?


----------



## slowbeat (17. Dezember 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Definiere aus deiner Sicht Flunder?


Du hast damit angefangen, die Assoziation versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Lefty88 (17. Dezember 2018)

Flunder = schwäbisch für Kiste


----------



## feedyourhead (17. Dezember 2018)

Flunder ist n Plattfisch.
Teilweise bezeichnet man analog dazu ganz tiefe Rennwagen als Flunder.
Nen Lamborghini Countach kannst Du z.B. als Flunder bezeichnen.

Das Oiz? Vielleicht wegen des Vorbaus?
(Wie die Schwaben ticken weiss ich allerdings nicht)


----------



## -JG- (18. Dezember 2018)

Interessantes Bike. Hab mich noch nie mit Orbea beschäftigt aber gefällt mir gerade in dieser Farbe sehr gut.
Ich würde nur die "vielen bunten Teile" weglassen damit der Rahmen einfach nur wirkt. Das bunte Zeugs lenkt nur von dieser Schönheit ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (18. Dezember 2018)

Sieht fies schnell aus, die Flunder.
Und schön farbenfroh.


----------



## Lefty88 (18. Dezember 2018)

Das Ding geht gut vorwärts und mag vor allem eines, Geschwindigkeit, vor allem bergauf...

Mein F-Si ist nicht flotter vom Handling...


----------



## mi2 (18. Dezember 2018)

geiles bike. nur die schrauben für die Flaschenhalter werden sich schnell runter reiben


----------



## Lefty88 (19. Dezember 2018)

mi2 schrieb:


> geiles bike. nur die schrauben für die Flaschenhalter werden sich schnell runter reiben



Danke für die Blumen  Ja die Schrauben habe ich hier auf Vorrat in sämtlichen Eloxalfarben, wenn optisch verrieben, werden neue montiert, gehen so schnell nicht aus


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Dezember 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Die Titan Kurbel lässt weiter auf sich warten


Vielleicht besser so, wird optisch in der Zusammenstellung wohl eher nicht so gut passen.


----------



## tobiassontag (9. Januar 2019)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit deinem Vorderen Kettenblatt? das ist ja kein Kettenblatt von Sram und daher hat es ja nicht die schrägverzahnung  (x-sync2) . und wie viel Zähne hast du da drauf? 34T?


----------



## Lefty88 (9. Januar 2019)

Absolut zufrieden, die Blätter von Garbaruk sind top und halten bisher ohne Probleme. Fahre das selbe Blatt (32T) in schwarz auch am Cannondale...

Grüße


----------



## SkullcAndy (18. Januar 2019)

@Lefty88 du scheinst ja sehr kreativ (Farbgestalltung), interessiert und informiert zu sein was den Aufbau deiner Bikes angeht. 

Ich bin mir für die kommende Saison das 2019 Alma am aufbauen und bin auf der Suche nach einem "Matchmaker" für den Remote Hebel der 32er und einer XT Bremse. Gibt es soetwas?


----------



## Lefty88 (21. Januar 2019)

Leonardi Racing hatte ienmal etwas im Portfolio... 

Da ich aber keine Shimano Bremsen fahre....bin ich hier raus, sry.


----------



## Catsoft (24. April 2019)

Moin!

Welche Größe ist das OIZ?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (25. April 2019)

SkullcAndy schrieb:


> @Lefty88 du scheinst ja sehr kreativ (Farbgestalltung), interessiert und informiert zu sein was den Aufbau deiner Bikes angeht.
> 
> Ich bin mir für die kommende Saison das 2019 Alma am aufbauen und bin auf der Suche nach einem "Matchmaker" für den Remote Hebel der 32er und einer XT Bremse. Gibt es soetwas?


Vielleicht hilft das hier ?


----------



## Fischie (28. April 2019)

@Lefty88 : Glückwunsch zum Leserbike in der Bike! Gut in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## davez (28. April 2019)

@Lefty88 
Phantastisches Bike, Glückwunsch. Eigentlich zu schön zum Biken - könnte man glatt im Wohnzimmer an die Wand hängen - als Kunstwerk. Absolut mega!


----------



## Lefty88 (30. April 2019)

Dankeschön, ich selbst habe den Bericht noch gar nicht gesehen, die BIKE selbst erscheint ja erst am 02.05. 

Abonnent sollte man sein^^.

VG


----------



## Triturbo (30. April 2019)

Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite. Nur das mit den Schuhen kann ich nicht verstehen


----------

